# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Sali Bajrami-Krasniqi

## Davius

*RAPSOD I PASHLYESHËM NË KUJTESËN E POPULLIT*

*( 1919-1987 )*



  Njeri ndër rapsodët më të mirë dhe më të njohur të Kosovës Salih Bajrami-Krasniqi, u lind më 1919 në fshatin Llashka Drenoc të Prekorupës komuna e Malishevës.Sipas pohimit të vetë Salihut ai filoj të këndoj qysh në moshën 6-7 vjeqare,kur babai i tij e merrte me vete nepër fjalë nuse, në dasma në ndeja e në ahenxhe të ndryshme.Në fillim përveq me babain Bajramin,(për të thuhet se ka qene njeri nder këngetaret më të dalluar dhe është i pari qe e solli sharkinë në Drenicë)Saliu këndoj edhe me Amrush Ymerin,Riza Bllacën (i cili njeheri kishte kënduar edhe me (babanë e Salihut-Bajramin),dhe me Feriz Krasniqin.Me këtë të fundit këndoj gjatë edhe e përfundoj të kënduarit të vetë.

 Më së gjysmë shekulli këndoj një numer të madh baladash, këngësh epike legjendare, këngë historike të ashtuquajtura kang të oxhakutkëngë lirike të dashurisë të traditës së vjetër,dhe posaqërisht këngë të ashtuquajtura të ashikisë.ka ditur të këndoj rrethë 500 këngë të llojeve të stileve të ndryshme, qe nga ato më të lashtat e deri të ato të historisë dhe përditëshmerisë sonë të re.

 Salih Bajrami ,së bashku me kusheririn e vet Feriz Krasnqin,mbi dyzet vjet këndoj në shumë dasma të Drenicës ,Llapit e anë e mbanë Kosovës.Po keshtu mori pjesë në koncerte dhe në manifestime të shumta me karakter krahinor,republikan,federativë të ish-Jugosllavisë e Nderkombëtare. Me 1966 së bashku me Feriz krasniqin,mori qmimin e parë në Festivalin Nderkombetar të Folklorit në Langolen (England).Për merita të veqanta në ruajtjen e kultivimin e krijimtarisë muzikore popullore të shqiptareve në Kosovë dhe për pjesëmarrje të shumëta në Revisten e Folklorit Burimor Kosovar të Gllogovcit (Drenasit),me rastin e 25 vjetorit të organizimit të ketij manifestimi të rendesishem të krijimtarisë popullore më1987 u dekorua me diplomë dhe me një orë xhepi.Sali Bajrami-Krasniqi,se bashku me Feriz Krasniqin, si ansambël me qifteli e sharki (nganjehere edhe me primin e adaptuar-akorduar si qifteli), ne menyre të veqant pasuroj vlefshmërinë e procesit të trashigimisë dhe ligjësitë e eksistimit të qenjës së saj si pjesë e krijimtarisë shpirtërore të popullit tonë.

 Paraqitja e Sali Bajramit si këngëtar i dalluar popullor është manifetuar në një menyrë të konsiderueshme në forma të ndryshme muzikore.Kështu përveq interpretimeve të shumta të melodive instrumentale,me endje edhe pse të gjata i këndonte baladat e vjetra,këngët epike legjendare për Muja dhe Halilin, këngët historike të përiudhave dhe heroive të ndryshme ndër të cilat dalloheshin ato të kohës së Rilindjes Kombëtare,pastaj këngët e dashurisëtë traditës së vjetër fshatare,dhe posaqerisht ato të ashikisëpër të cilat thoshte se kane kuptim patriotik etj., përmes të cilave këngë shihej se si janë ruajtur elementet e vjetra dhe origjinaliteti interpretues.Ishte kjo menyra më e mire për të deshmuar se keto këngë në të shumtën e rasteve nuk iu kanë nënshtruar ndryshimeve të dukshme të kohës dhe ndikimeve të tjera nga jashtë. Kështu p.sh.edhe pse në të degjuar të thjesht,interpretimi vokalo-instrumental i Sali e Feriz krasniqit ishte ne një sistem tonal stabil,qe del nga lidhëshmeria e llojeve dhe tipave të këngeve qe këndohën me keto instrumente dhe të praktikës së të kënduarit të tyre në unisiono,me mjete akustike të radhës tonale të instrumenteve të vjetra me goditjen e perdeve sipas sistemit të vjeter të akordimit të ketyre instrumenteve,si dhe menyrës specifike të të kënduarit të tyre, të shumtën në menyrën e ashtuquajtur vargore, mund të verehej se inrervalët e rradhës tonale të këngëve të tyre shpeshherë nuk janë të sistemit të temperuar,gjë qe ketë e ka kushtëzuar menyra e lirë e goditjeve të perdeve të qiftëlise dhe të sharkisë,më të cilat Salih e Feriz Krasniqi luajtn mbi dyzet vjet.

 Gjatë këndimit të Sali Bajramit vërehej përdorimi i shtojcave të ndryshme melopoetike,si elemente zbukuruese ,që në menyrë artistike e funksionalizon tërë këngën.Kështu p.sh.zbukurimet në formë shtojcash të vargut melo-poetik,të cilat në pikëpamje muzikore paraqitën si melizma, glisando, kombinime të ndryshme ritmike dhe theksime të tjera melo-ritmike gjithnjë sillnin efekte të fuqishme artistike.Këto elemente të ketij rapsodi të njohur më së shumti ishin rezultat i qasjeve dhe i frymëzimeve spontane me qka karakterizohëj kënga dhe interpretimi i tij i tërësishëm vokalo-instrumental.Numri i madh i këngeve të regjistruara qe gjenden në arkivin Institutit Albanologjik të Prishtinës, paraqesin lëndë të rendesishme për analiza dhe studime etnomuzikologjike nga e cila mund të nxirrën rezultate të ndryshme, qe kane të bejnë me formen e vargut apo strofës melo-poetike dhe elemente të tjera qe u përmenden,qoftë si vlera të veqanta folklorike,qoftë si bazë për një monografi apo studime të tjera etnomuzikologjike.

Jeta, kënga dhe pse jo edhe tregimet dhe barcoletat e rapsodit Sali Bajrami mbeten të pashlyeshme në kujtesen e të gjithë atyre qe e njihnin dhe qe e donin krijimtarinë e mirefilltë folklorike.Ishte mjeshterr i madh jo vetëm i të kenduarit dhe luajtjes me sharki, por edhe i krijimit të tregimeve dhe barcoletave më të cilat njesoj ishte i suksesshem sikur edhe me këngët më të mira më të cilat gjithnjë ishte në nivel të lartë artistik.

 Sa herë kujtojme Sali Bajramin-Krasniqin na kujtohën këngët dhe menyra specifike e interpretimit ,të cilat i realizoj me aq pasion dhe dashuri.Ishte njohës i mire i të gjitha stileve të trevave dhe zonave etnografike të mbarë Kosovës.Me menyrën me origjinale dhe autenticitetin të theksuar,se bashku me Feriz Krasniqin interpretoj shume balada dhe këngë epike-historike, të cilat sipas sistemit modelativ të traditës sonë më të hershme lahutare i këndonin neper festa ,dasma dhe gëzime të ndryshme.Ato gjithnjë kishin si karakteristikë kryesore mbizoterimin e të luajturit me qifteli e sharki dhe tingëllimin e intonacioneve tradicionale të traditës lahutare, si parim ky qe është për ruajtjen e formave të njohura të të interpretuarit eksekutimin të tyre origjinal e autentik.Po kështu përmes këngeve epike-historike ia doli të nxjerr në pah disa elemente të rendesishme të struktur[s formale,të mjeteve shprehëse muzikore dhe menyrës së interpretimit këndimit të këngeve të cilat paraqesin kreacione qe me vleren artistike dhe kuptimore të tyre ,gjithnje mbahen mend,dhe vazhdojne të kultivohën e këndohën edhe nga këngëtar të tjerë të rinjë.Me këngët qe për objekt trajtimi marin ngjarjet e ndryshme të historisë kombëtare,apo edhe ndonjë figurë të spikatur patriotike siq janë këngët e Lidhjes së Prizrenit ato për Haxhi Zekën,Ymer Efendi Prizrenin,Bajram Currin,Hasan Prishtinën,Isa Boletinine shumë të tjerë,këta këngetar nuk e përseritnin historinë,por asaj i dhanë dimensione më të gjera dhe më të thella shpirtërore gjithëpopullore,të realizuara në menyre maestrale përmes të cilave ata gjithnjë i gdhendnin kujtimet vetjake për ngjarjet historike,mesazhi i të cilave,përveq tjerash,është edhe ruajtja e nderit dhe truallit shqiptar.

 Në këngët e lirikës së dashurisë të interpretuara nga Sali e Feriz Krasniqi kemi dy menyra karakterizuese:Së pari mënyra ekzotike e interpretimit të këngeve të dashurisë,të cilat si frymëzim i thellë i ketyre rapsodeve,inkuadrojne ne vete ndjenjat dhe përjetimet me etotike.Dhe së dyti këngët e ashtuquajtura të ashikisëstrukturen e te cilave Salihu e Ferizi e zhvillonin në formë dialogjësh retorike të pyetjeve, ku Salihu gjithnjëkëndone si prijsë dhe përgjegjes se Ferizit si përcjellës në regjistër të lart intonativ dhe në një fortissimo posible.Janë keto këngë të cilat paraqesin forma më të zhvilluara melo-ritmike.Mirepo e veqanta e interpretimit të tyre beri qe Salih e Feriz krasniqitë mbesin si një duo apo ansambël i paharueshëm dhe i pa përseritshëm. Ata na erdhen dhe na u    paraqitën si një degëzim në të cilin.natyrisht Salihu e kishte rolin kryesor, edhe se jo gjithnjë udheheqës,ishin dhe mbetën përshkrues të përhershëm të ndjenjave me suptile të realizuara tërësisht dhe në menyrë të veqant.Shqiptimi i këngës së tyre gjithnjë ishte shprehje plotë i lartë në intonacion për qka edhe fort i vështirë për interpretim, ishte i rrjedhshëm, i pastër dhe i sakt; intonacioni i përkryer dhe ndjenja e sigurt për ritem në të gjitha shpejtësitë dhe disponimet shpirtërore,inteligjenca e virgjert e Salihut si udhëheqës i këngës gjithnjë krijoj mundësi apsorbimi artistik në realizimin interpretues të zhanreve ,stileve tipeve dhe llojeve të folklorit tonë burimor.Ishte fat i madh qe e patem një këngëtar si Salih Bajrami-Krasniqi që së bashku me Feriz Krasniqin, u bë aji Salihu i madh i cili me talentin e tij të rrallë ishte dhe mbeti si një ndër këngëtaret më të mirë të kohës sonë.  

_Bahtir SHEHOLLI
Instituti Albanologjik i Prishtines
Gjurmime albanologjike / Folklor dhe Etnologji / Faq.215-218  Prishtine 1998._

RAPSODET.com

----------


## gjilan55

nje nder rapsodet me te njohur te folklorit shqiptar sali bajrami ne duet me feriz krasniqin.veshtire se per kenge kreshnike ndonjeher do te mund ti zevendesojdikush.te paharrueshme do te mbeten kenget per mujin e halilin e shum kenge tjera.

----------

